# Whats Your 5 Favorite  M.M.A. Fights



## ace (Oct 4, 2002)

Mine are

#1. Sakuraba Vs Gracie (Royce)
#2.K.Shamrock Vs Kimo
#3.F.Shamrock Vs Jackson
#4.Smith Vs Moris
#5.Nog Vs Colman (Shocked Me)

Of Course i like alot more
But These Rocked.

 :boxing: 
Good Stuff


----------



## Kenpo_student (Oct 4, 2002)

1. Silva vs. Sakuraba #1 - Brutal
2. Vovchanchyn vs. Bueno - Heavy hands
3. Nog vs. Sapp - Best display of technique over power I ever saw
4. Ninja vs. Sperry - Ninja is a bad m.f.
5. Yvel vs. Goodridge - I thought Big Daddy's head was going to fly off after that kick landed


So many more I would like to mention but those are the 5 that stand out.:asian:


----------



## J-kid (Oct 5, 2002)

Rolling in at number 2 is Royce gracie vs Sakuraba,(Jujutsu Vs Judo)  enough said.

And not but not least ROLLING in at number one Don Frie vs That gaint japan guy,  They where punching each other like a video game.  It was the most incrediable things,  for 2 mins they stood face to face one are around each others heads and just punching .  It was like a nothing i have ever seen.


----------



## ace (Oct 5, 2002)

Sakuraba is a Hybrid Wrestler not Judo.
He started Wrestling at 15 in Hi School
He went on to colledge but droped out
He joined the UWFI & learned to Strike & Do Submissons
When the went Belly up he went on to Kingdom
From there the UFCJ & on to Pride.
:armed: 
Good Stuff


----------



## J-kid (Oct 7, 2002)

look anywhere on the web the guy is judo.  even promoted Saying Judo/Jujutsu then a bunch of japisns letters . Dont believe me look at diffrent web sites.
:shrug:


----------



## ace (Oct 7, 2002)

Go to Sher Dogg
Or black belt Magazine

Sakuraba has no belt in anything
I was watching him before Pride & UFC got him

He use to Wrestle As the strong Machine in New Japan Pro Wrestling!!!!!!

Sure U are not think of someone Else!!!!!!!

:armed: 
Trust Me on this!!!!!!
:armed: 
Good Stuff


----------



## ace (Oct 7, 2002)

Sakuraba Is Not Judo.
He stated in Wrestling.
& learned Submissons from Tamura.
While tranig For UWFI with is 
A Shoot Wrestling Outfit that went Belly Up.


Check again Amigo!


----------



## JDenz (Oct 12, 2002)

coleman's first tournament (wrestlers can do it)
sak renzo
cabbage slyvia
baronia menne (phil da man)
sperry ninja
judo
maybe you are thinking of an interview that he did or something, sak says alot of things that are not true to get into peoples heads


----------



## Angus (Oct 13, 2002)

He's thinking of Yoshida. Saku is DEFINITELY not judo. Yoshida DEFINITELY is.


----------



## Andrew Green (Feb 17, 2006)

3 1/2 years later, what are everyones favorite now?


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 17, 2006)

Iceman vs. coulture
Iceman vs. tito
That is all for now!!!!!
Terry


----------



## Andrew Green (Feb 17, 2006)

What?  No Bonnar vs Griffin? 

WHich Randy vs Chuck did you like? 1st one?


----------



## Cujo (Feb 18, 2006)

I thought the Bonnar Griffin fight was great and I liked the first fight between Randy and Chuck best. (Well, of course I did, Randy won)!
Pax
Cujo


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 18, 2006)

Your right Bonnor & Griffen was great and randy and iceman #2
Terry


----------



## scottcatchot (Feb 19, 2006)

Bonner and Griffin Really great.
Enjoyed the Chuck and Randy saga, hate to see Randy retire
Any MAtt Hughes fight


----------

